# Cách trang trí phòng ngủ và làm việc kết hợp khoa học



## sonecofive (12/2/22)

Trang trí phòng ngủ và phòng làm việc tích hợp với nhau đem lại sự tiện lợi và thoải mái cho người sử dụng. Đặc biệt với những gia đình có diện tích sử dụng hẹp thì đây là một lựa chọn hoàn hảo giúp bạn tận dụng được mọi không gian trong nhà. Ngay sau đây hãy cùng Eco Five bổ sung các mẹo trang trí phòng ngủ và phòng làm việc “2 in 1” ngay sau đây nhé.

*Tại sao bạn nên trang trí phòng ngủ và làm việc cùng nhau?*
Bạn đang sống trong chung cư hay đơn giản diện tích sử dụng của nhà hẹp nhưng vẫn muốn có không gian cho công việc thì nhất định không nên bỏ qua sự kết hợp này. Sự kết hợp hoàn hảo này mang đến cho bạn những trải nghiệm thú vị mà bạn chưa từng nghĩ tới.

Như thường lệ bạn sẽ cần 2 phòng cho 2 không gian khác nhau tốn kém chi phí cho việc xây dựng, trang trí và nội thất cho từng không gian. Tuy nhiên khi kết hợp trang trí phòng ngủ và làm việc cùng nhau bạn chỉ cần làm 1 mà được tận 2.






Tại sao bạn nên trang trí phòng ngủ và làm việc cùng nhau?​Cùng một không gian nhưng lại có thể kiêm nhiệm cả 2 chức năng. Bạn vừa có thể tập trung cho công việc, vừa có cảm giác thư giãn. Nếu mệt quá bạn cũng chẳng cần đi đâu xa mà có thể nghỉ ngơi ngay tại đây. Đây cũng chính là một trong số những lý do chủ đạo mà cách thiết kế này lại được nhiều người yêu thích và lựa chọn.

Thuận tiện cho người bận rộn, lười di chuyển. Cách thiết kế này giúp bạn giảm bớt căng thẳng và mệt mỏi sau những giờ làm việc xuyên đêm.

*Ý tưởng trang trí “2 in 1” phòng ngủ và làm việc độc đáo*
Việc kết hợp phòng ngủ và phòng làm việc không chỉ đơn thuần là đặt chiếc bàn làm việc vào phòng ngủ là đã được coi là hoàn thiện. Việc sắp xếp đồ đạc, trang trí còn phải phụ thuộc vào diện tích sử dụng để có cách trang trí một cách hợp lý và thuận tiện nhất.

Cùng tham khảo một số gợi ý cách sắp xếp bố cục và trang trí phòng ngủ thuận tiện và tiết kiệm diện tích ngay sau đây nhé:

*Trang trí phòng ngủ và làm việc bằng nội thất đa năng*
Các vật dụng đa năng không còn quá xa lạ với chúng ta trong cuộc sống hằng ngày trong đó có nội thất đa năng. Nội thất đa năng có thể là giường đa năng, tủ đa năng hay gương đa năng,……Chúng đem đến cho bạn sự tiện lợi trong quá trình sử dụng, tiết kiệm diện tích và không gian thông thoáng.






Mẫu trang trí phòng ngủ và phòng làm việc đẹp​Khi trang trí phòng ngủ và làm việc kết hợp thì những chiếc giường tích hợp bàn làm việc, hay tủ quần áo tích hợp kệ sách rất được ưa chuộng. Các mẫu mã thiết kế hiện nay được làm vô cùng tinh tế; thanh thoát và bắt mắt. Không hề gây cho bạn cảm giác khó chịu, chiếm nhiều diện tích hay bí bách.

*Chọn nội thất có kích thước nhỏ gọn*
Nhỏ gọn để phù hợp với diện tích phòng chúng ta; nhỏ gọn để không gây bí bách và nhỏ gọn để cân đối với không gian.

Việc lựa chọn các đồ dụng nội thất nhỏ gọn giúp việc trang trí trở nên dễ dàng hơn và cân đối với căn phòng. Tuy nhiên không vì thế mà bạn nhồi nhét quá nhiều đồ vào trong cùng một không gian sẽ gây phản tác dụng.

*Nên quan tâm đến yếu tố phong thủy*
Trang trí phòng ngủ và làm việc cùng nhau thì yếu tố phong thủy cũng rất được quan tâm. Kê bàn làm việc ở vị trí nào cho công việc hanh thông? Giường ngủ kê sao cho giấc ngủ ngon, sức khỏe tốt? Tất cả cần được cân nhắc, lựa chọn vị trí; cách sắp xếp thật hợp lý tránh những điều xui xẻo hay bất lợi.






Sắp xếp đồ dựa vào phong thủy​Có thể tham khảo cách bày trí theo tuổi bản thân; tuổi vợ/chồng để có thể thuận lợi phát triển và gặp nhiều may mắn trong cuộc sống.

*Một số vị trí đặt bàn làm việc trong phòng ngủ khoa học*
Để có thể trang trí phòng ngủ và phòng làm việc một cách hợp lý không chỉ dừng lại ở việc lựa chọn đồ nội thất mà cần phải biết cách sắp xếp một cách khoa học và hợp lý. Vậy đặt bàn làm việc trong phòng ngủ như thế nào được coi là hợp lý?

*Đặt bàn làm việc cạnh cửa sổ*
Bàn làm việc cần được đặt tại vị trí thuận lợi có nhiều ánh sáng tự nhiên; vừa giúp tiết kiệm điện lại tốt cho mắt. Vì thế mà bàn làm việc thường được ưu tiên đặt gần cửa sổ; để có thể đón nhận được nhiều ánh sáng tự nhiên nhất có thể.






Các vị trí đặt bàn làm việc khoa học​Ngoài ra đặt bàn làm việc cạnh cửa sổ cũng là một cách giúp bạn khơi nguồn cảm hứng, giảm áp lực công việc sau mỗi giờ làm việc mệt mỏi. Bàn không cần quá rộng nhưng cần phải được thiết kế một cách hợp lý. Có thể thiết kế kèm giá sách để tiện cho việc sắp xếp tài liệu.

*Đặt bàn làm việc tích hợp với giường ngủ*
Bàn làm việc tích hợp với giường thường được đặt tại vị trí cuối giường; vừa có thể tận dụng làm tủ để đồ vừa có thể làm bàn làm việc vô cùng tiện lợi. Có thể dùng bàn gấp để có thể gấp gọn khi không có nhu cầu sử dụng.

Hơn nữa khi tích hợp bàn làm việc với giường ngủ sẽ tạo cho bạn cảm giác thoải mái trong quá trình làm việc. Không chỉ dừng lại ở đó; bất cứ khi nào bạn cảm thấy mệt mỏi thì có thể ngả lưng nghỉ ngơi bất cứ lúc nào; lấy lại tinh thần tiếp tục công việc.

*Đặt bàn làm việc kết hợp với tủ đầu giường*





Thiết kế bàn làm việc tích hợp tủ đầu giường​Bàn làm việc có thể đặt cạnh tủ đầu giường hoặc có thể kết hợp tủ đầu giường để tiết kiệm diện tích và thuận tiện trong khâu sử dụng. Ngoài ra nếu bạn có sử dụng bàn trang điểm thì có thể thiết kế bàn làm việc.

*Lưu ý khi trang trí phòng ngủ và làm việc*
Trang trí phòng ngủ và làm việc mang đến cảm giác thuận tiện; tuy nhiên để căn phòng trở nên khoa học và thuận tiện thì bạn cần lưu ý một số vấn đề sau:


Quan tâm đến nguồn ánh sáng cho khu vực làm việc. Nên ưu tiên ánh sáng tự nhiên để tốt cho mắt, tạo cảm giác thoáng đãng cho không gian phòng ngủ và làm việc. Khi làm việc buổi tối cần quan tâm tới vị trí chiếu sáng, màu sắc chiếu sáng; tránh làm tổn hại đến mắt.
Hạn chế tối đa các vật dụng không cần thiết, tiết kiệm diện tích và chi phí.




​

Tránh đặt bàn làm việc gần vị trí ra vào gây bất tiện trong quá trình sử dụng và mất tập trung khi làm việc
Nên chọn màu sắc hài hòa giữa màu sơn phòng và đồ dùng nội thất; tránh gây cảm giác tức mắt. Nên ưu tiên sử dụng sơn mịn để tạo cảm giác nhẹ nhàng cho không gian.
*Kết luận*
Trên đây là một số gợi ý của Eco Five về cách trang trí phòng ngủ và làm việc một cách khoa học và hợp lý. Mong rằng những thông tin này sẽ hữu ích cho bạn trong cuộc sống.

*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*

*—————————————————————–*

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*

*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*

*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 0961849219*

*Website: ecofive.com.vn*

*Fanpage:  sonecofive *​


----------



## Thuyanh5499 (14/2/22)

* Giải pháp để bảo vệ và giám sát khi con  học online ?*
Thời điểm hiện nay, do ảnh hưởng của dịch bệnh Covid-19 nên các con chủ yếu học online qua máy tính và mạng internet. Khi học online, học sinh rất dễ sử dụng máy tính không đúng mục đích như truy cập web đen, web đồi trụy, hay chơi game online ngay trong giờ học. Phụ huynh rất khó để kiểm soát con cái truy cập máy tính làm những gì, có sử dụng internet vào những trang lành mạnh hay không.
Hiểu được những băn khoăn, trăn trở của các bậc phụ huynh, VTEC SOFTWARE đã xây dựng thành công Phần mềm ngăn chặn truy cập web đen chuyên nghiệp VAPU để bảo vệ và kiểm soát học sinh trong việc sử dụng internet vào mục đích học tập và giải trí.
VAPU - Phần mềm giúp bảo vệ và giám sát con cái trên Internet với những tính năng vô cùng hữu ích. Với hơn 10 năm phát triển VAPU đã được hàng trăm ngàn bậc phụ huynh sử dụng, hơn 20.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, có các tính năng ưu việt:
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính 
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng
 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, web s**, game online
 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con
 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
 Và nhiều tính năng khác
 Giá sử dụng full tính năng chỉ 500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. 
>>> VAPU cam kết:
 Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
 Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
 Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
Hãy Inbox ngay đề có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bố mẹ!
———
Liên hệ : 
Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978
Email: vapu.sales@gmail.com
Website: Phần mềm chặn Web đen, Game online VAPU


----------

